# Owe IRS prior to moving to the UK



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello All - 

I currently owe under $3,000 to the IRS and have been setup on a payment plan to pay it back in increments. My husband and I are applying for our spouse visa next month. I plan on making my payments once moved to the UK. Just wanted anyone else's experience with doing this if anyone has? Thanks!


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can anyone help?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What help are you seeking? What you describe is perfectly fine. Continue complying with your U.S. tax and financial reporting obligations, and enjoy your time in the U.K.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only "small" caveat I might give you is to figure out how you're going to make the payments from the UK on your plan. The IRS only accepts US dollar checks drawn on a US bank. So probably best to leave an account open in the US to use for that purpose. (Just change your address on the account - preferably after you've moved.)

If you don't want to go that route, take a look at the IRS page on making payments from overseas: Foreign Electronic Payments

The option to pay with a credit card involves the use of commercial intermediaries and may involve additional charges.

Falls into the category of "know before you go."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice! I was wondering about that. The biggest thing I was worried about was getting denied for the spouse visa because of owing the IRS. I am going to be paying a huge chunk of that off prior to moving. But will most likely keep my US account open for the time being.


----------

